# Suche programme...



## Orbit (4. November 2007)

Hallo,
Es gibt im Internet viel kostenlose Musik, dier zwar mit PC gemacht sind aber dennoch sehr gut klingen... (Ich rede von klassischer Musik)
Ich hab schon lange nach Programmen gesucht, zB Music-Maker 2007 etc, aber dsamit kann man meistens eher ganz gut modernere Musik machen...
Ich brauch nen Programm mit dem man möglichst echt Orchesterklänge erstellen kann.. Kennt jemand so eins?
mfg Orbit


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. November 2007)

Orchester ist da schon so eine Sache. Stimmt für Techno und HipHop gibts da tausende Tools.

Spontan fällt mir da im Moment Native Instruments ein. Die Samplingprodukte haben vielleicht das was du suchst.
http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=samplingline
Kontakt 3 zum Beispiel, das auf ca 400€ kommen dürfte, dafür aber eine 33GB Library bietet.
Hier ein paar Infos zu Library http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=kontakt3library .
In der Regel hat mich bisher das was ich von Native Instruments kenne durchweg überzeugt, auch wenn ich Kontakt noch nicht genutzt habe. Auf jeden Fall um Welten Besser als dieses Spielzeug was Magix da die letzten Jahre auf den Markt wirft (klickibunti Gummibärchenoptik und unverhältnissmäsig langsam....)

Der PC sollte dafür allerdings schon leistungsfähig sein, 2GB Ram sind empfehlenswert, im Idealfall ein Dualcore Prozessor.


----------



## The_Maegges (6. November 2007)

Dafür brauchst du einen Sequencer (wie z.B. Cubase), sowie eine brauchbare Orchesterbibliothek. 
Günstig gehts da mit der "Symphonic Orchestra Silver Edition" von "East West / Qunatum Leap" los , über diverse "höhere" Versionen desselben Herstellers, bis zum "Vienna Symphonic Orchestra", was so ziemlich die Königsklasse der Orchesterbibliotheken ist.
Leider auch zum entsprechenden Preis.


----------



## Orbit (9. November 2007)

Hallo, danke für Eure Antworten!

Würde es denn reichen, wenn ich mir nur dieses "Symphonic Orchestra Silver Edition" holen würde?
Oder muss ich mir dazu unbedingt Cubase o. ä. holen?
Sprich: kann ich mit dem SOSE fertige Stücke erstellen oder ist dass nur eine Bibliothek die zB Midi's ersetzt?

Wie sieht das in dem Programm aus, setzt man da Spuren zusammen oder kann man die Noten richtig Partitur-mäßig angeben? 

Mfg, Orbit


----------



## chmee (10. November 2007)

Ja, du benötigst ein Programm, mit welchem Du die Bibliotheken ansprechen kannst (VST-Instrument). Die meisten Programme dieser Couleur haben verschiedene Notenansichten, auch eine klassische Notenblattansicht, für eine professionelle Partituransicht gibt es wieder Extra-Applikationen, zB Coda Finale Allegro.

mfg chmee


----------



## Orbit (10. November 2007)

Hallo,
heißt dass, dass ich auch mit meinem Finale 2007 auf die Bibliotheken zugreifen kann?
mfg


----------



## chmee (10. November 2007)

Nein, Notationssoftware ist ein extra Bereich. Bitte zum Verständnis nochmal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe..

Programme wie Cubase, Logic etc.. sind DAW-Applikationen, die Du benötigst.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (11. November 2007)

hier siehst du welche VSTi unterstützt werden bei Finale...


----------

